# Marijuana possible cure for DP/DR?



## Acoustics

FACT: I got DP from marijuana, so did many of you.
FACT: Marijuana does not cause DP. 
FACT: DP is a symptom of anxiety.
FACT: Medicinal Marijuana is prescribed to tons of people to help with anxiety disorders.

I was in NC recently visiting my cousin for his graduation. He is HEAVILY into smoking weed, and his friends are too. When invited to go smoke with them for the 1,000 time after repeatedly saying "No, I can't, it gives me anxiety, it gives me panic attacks, it caused DP, blah blah" I finally broke down and said, "Fuck it, it's my life. If I want to enjoy myself for a couple of hours I'll do it." As we were smoking my cousin's friend, Evan, casually said "I threw away my anxiety meds this morning guys, I'm officially free." I was shocked to find out that he suffers (or sufferED) from social anxiety, OCD, and a panic disorder. He used to see a psychiatrist every week, self meditate, the whole nine yards. And he basically told me this, "I used to get horrible anxiety from weed, but I learned to use weed to my benefit, and I hardly even get anxiety anymore." So since DP is a symptom of anxiety, couldn't someone use marijuana as a means to eliminate anxiety, live in the moment, and forget about DP?

Just a thought..


----------



## Brando2600




----------



## dead inside

If Marijuana caused it, why put more in your system? I'm not trying to be rude, I just don't understand. I didn't get DP/DR from drugs, but since you did....why do this to yourself? Even supposing that you did get DP/DR from anxiety, rather than the Marijuana itself, wouldn't the anxiety be related to taking the drugs? The drugs made you "anxious" so taking more drugs would probably make you even _more_ anxious.

I'm sorry, I just don't agree. I don't mean to be offensive at all.


----------



## Jayden

So weed caused your DP and your considering smoking more weed to try and get rid of it?

If you got cancer from cigarettes would you try and smoke more cigarettes to cure cancer??

Sorry if I sound like a dick, but seriously man that will not work...


----------



## Guest

Your two first statements are completely contradictory

How can you say MJ caused your DP in the first statement then say MJ does not cause DP in your second statement? I think you have your facts confused :{


----------



## Ivan Hawk

Brando2600 said:


>


----------



## cris24333

Ivan Hawk said:


>


----------



## TheStarter

Im 99,9% sure that no pill or substance can cure DP/DR, *yet.*

And if you are stupid enough to continue smoking with DP, be sure to smoke Bediol weed, it has 6% thc and around 8% CBD.

Greetings,
TheStarter


----------



## elektrik

Yeah, in the best way possible, more weed is NOT the cure.

My dp totally got brought on by a crazy weed "trip" ...and before I researched the disorder (loosely because I'm recovered now) I've smoked weed probably 5 times since, thinking I needed to conquer it to feel better.

And just recently, I've decided *no*, the plant is not like "you need to conquer me to feel better" ...it's like "I did this to you, I'm gonna keep doing it to you"

Each time I've done it, the DP/DR has been brought back. But since I barely would smoke, it would only come on for the rest of that night, and a little bit the next day.

Most interestingly last time, I literally had like...half of a hit from a bowl that was barely even lit...and my heart started RACING and my whole mind was back in that unreal/dream/DP state for that night and the rest of the next day.

Now I mean, obviously I didn't get so high from like, barely a hit even held in...but it's your subconscious mind reacting to the marijuana, since it caused that traumatic experience once, your mind is like "marijuana. this is bad. trauma coming. put him in the depersonalized state now." and there ya go!

Eyes weren't even red, but I was still in the state.

My best guess is not to do weed again! Every time I've done it since (each time smaller dose) I get the same effect and say "OMG, why did I do this to myself again?" and it takes a lot of control not to give in because I wish I could be "normal" and just smoke and have fun with my friends, but I've come to terms that it won't happen, and honestly, sober fun with your whole mind there working to your full potential in life is better than some temporarily stupidity and laughter.


----------



## Guest

Jayd said:


> So weed caused your DP and your considering smoking more weed to try and get rid of it?
> 
> If you got cancer from cigarettes would you try and smoke more cigarettes to cure cancer??






















































that was good

I don't know, you may get some insight if you smoke it again, if it's fear it's better to face it.


----------



## gates_e1

All of you who think that you know that weed will make DP worse....stop. just stop. Acoustics' theory is verrry legitimate, and i can totally attest to relief from dp through weed. While most people do experience worsened dp from smoking weed, it has helped me in exactly the way she described it, by allowing me to feel back inside myself, and thus, being able to experience the present moment.

I recently saw Dr. Evan Torch in Atlanta, a specialist in depersonalization, and he did say that I was the first patient to every claim I had gotten relief from marijuana. He said that he thought it basically meant my brain, psyche, whatever you'd like to call it, was already on its way to getting better, and freeing itself from the clutches of dp....and since marijuana is known to release your inhibitions, it did just that for my psyche. It was as if all this time, I had been fighting so hard to get out, get FREE of dp, and smoking weed finally let me feel safe enough to do so. It may not work in the same way for you all....but maybe it will. I definitely found a few other users on this website in some other forums who experienced the same thing I did, a "rush of reality with some of the first inhales of weed." It feels great and scary at the same time.


----------



## wonderlandme

Whatever works for you, but I know for myself a bad weed trip was exactly what triggered my DP AND OUT OF BODY Sensations, yeah i am predisposed due to anxiety but I will tell you that my dp was brought on from smoking weed 1 time. I would never do it again, if you can remember how DP Has fucked your life up in more ways then one...is it worth smoking again?


----------



## missjess

This is the most ridiculous post I've ever heard.... Marrijuana affects the opioid system which is why it triggers derealization.


----------



## Anonymity

Seems like it could work. I use to trip balls smoking weed when DP was controlling every aspect of my mind, I would smoke anyway though, because I told myself I couldn't feel any worse than how I was feeling. But now that I am more knowledgeable, when I smoke, I see a lot of things that give me insight.

And for some reason, whenever I smoke, the next day I feel so much better. I don't know if its cus I am getting a deeper sleep or what. But I wake up not so miserable.


----------



## Stuckagain

I will never ever touch marihuana again in my life. For me it works disastrous.


----------



## Funky Buddha

missjess said:


> This is the most ridiculous post I've ever heard.... Marrijuana affects the opioid system which is why it triggers derealization.


Cannabis doesn't effect the opioid system, it effects the cannabinoid recepters...


----------



## davinizi

gates_e1 said:


> All of you who think that you know that weed will make DP worse....stop. just stop. Acoustics' theory is verrry legitimate, and i can totally attest to relief from dp through weed. While most people do experience worsened dp from smoking weed, it has helped me in exactly the way she described it, by allowing me to feel back inside myself, and thus, being able to experience the present moment.
> 
> I recently saw Dr. Evan Torch in Atlanta, a specialist in depersonalization, and he did say that I was the first patient to every claim I had gotten relief from marijuana. He said that he thought it basically meant my brain, psyche, whatever you'd like to call it, was already on its way to getting better, and freeing itself from the clutches of dp....and since marijuana is known to release your inhibitions, it did just that for my psyche. It was as if all this time, I had been fighting so hard to get out, get FREE of dp, and smoking weed finally let me feel safe enough to do so. It may not work in the same way for you all....but maybe it will. I definitely found a few other users on this website in some other forums who experienced the same thing I did, a "rush of reality with some of the first inhales of weed." It feels great and scary at the same time.


If you're still around, could you tell us which strain cured you of DP and which one caused the DP?


----------



## davinizi

Anonymity said:


> Seems like it could work. I use to trip balls smoking weed when DP was controlling every aspect of my mind, I would smoke anyway though, because I told myself I couldn't feel any worse than how I was feeling. But now that I am more knowledgeable, when I smoke, I see a lot of things that give me insight.
> 
> And for some reason, whenever I smoke, the next day I feel so much better. I don't know if its cus I am getting a deeper sleep or what. But I wake up not so miserable.


Could be. Apparently marijuana makes you sleep deeper, but perhaps CBD oil works just as well for that.


----------



## Grindelwald

Marijuana is a DP trigger for me and if it weren't for weed I would never have even heard of or understood what DP was.


----------



## TheGolfer

^^ agreed. This is my second time having DP and both times the trigger was marijuana. This second time is harder than the first


----------



## James2368

I don‘t believe that DP is triggered by drugs. The tendency to dissociate is inside oneself. A DP expert in London once said to me that I would have gotten DP anyway even without taking drugs. Drugs might be the final step to cause an absolute overload which leads to a personal crisis, but not activator of DP.


----------



## Grindelwald

TheGolfer said:


> ^^ agreed. This is my second time having DP and both times the trigger was marijuana. This second time is harder than the first


 Agree.


----------



## Diggoes

I'm sorry to disagree with you, but I find this a very dangerous suggestion. I've suffered from Dp since the age of12 due to childhood trauma and growing up in the 60s and 70s I tried marijuana to be like my peers, what a disaster!! I suffered instant psychosis it was like DP, anxiety and panic magnified 100 times. I know that medicinal marijuana is used to treat some illnesses but usually the THC has been removed, therefore it doesn't affect the mind. I was a glutton for punishment and tried more than once, but every time got the same result. I think there are doors in the mind that should not be opened as quite often once opened they cannot be closed.


----------



## XBrave

Everyone knows that marijuana IS NOT THE CAUSE. The cause is either in your body(physical) or in your previous emotional/ spiritual/ social... shocks. So if anyone wants to try marijuana again, they should go for low thc as too much of it will magnify all your existing anxiety and deep ruminations of life and tragedy. So be aware of what you're doing to yourself. It has the potential to give you peace, if you have any of it left, or make you more anxious to the point you may feel psychotic. If anyone wants to go for it, they should build up the tolerance, maybe a hit for the start. Let's see what happens. and if it was ok next time you could use more... but basically marijuana makes you lose touch with your normal status in the long run, so why smoke it in the first place?


----------



## Alan

Regardless of whether weed is or isn't a cause, it is the trigger for the vast majority of members of the site, therefore advocating it in any form is negligent and irresponsible.

This isn't a case of weed being "wrong" or "right", only of it being harmful for the demographic the site caters to, which is those prone to mental health issues.

I don't see this topic being helpful in any way, so I'm closing it.


----------

